# Wolves In Lititz, Pa



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Two weekends ago we spent a weekend at Spring Gulch. Very nice and quiet. While there we went to see the wolves. Lititz has a wolf sanctuary. It's a non profit organization and they really do a great job of caring for these awesome displaced animals. The day we visited the sanctuary was a wet and dreary morning, but it was still fun and a learning experience. I posted some pics in my signature link, just click

kevin


----------



## pintoplumber (Nov 4, 2007)

We live in Lititz, but never been there. Drove by many times. Every now and then the local papers do a story on them. Dennis


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I loved Spring Gulch last time we were there. It's DEFINATELY a place you can only enjoy if it's quiet! We missed the wolves....just never heard of them....

Did your wife do any shopping?!?!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I loved Spring Gulch last time we were there. It's DEFINATELY a place you can only enjoy if it's quiet! We missed the wolves....just never heard of them....

Did your wife do any shopping?!?!























SORRY! How did this get on here twice?!? $%@*$!!!!


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey Swanny, Enjoyed the pictures Thank-you...good job.

Great to hear they are being taken care of, they are fantastic animals.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Will have to check it that out - I worked in Lititz at Pfizer for awhile and never knew this was there!


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for the heads-up. We camped at Spring Gulch over the summer and really enjoyed our stay. We'll have to add that to out list of things to do the next time we go there.


----------

